# Tiger Mother and Baby Portrait (pics)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Following the birth of my tiger shrimps 2-3days ago (see my report here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-and-other-inverts-planted-aquariums/13936-my-tiger-has-eggs-pic-2.html)

The first two days after hatching, babies all went hiding and inactive. Today, I saw at least 8-12 babies scattered all around my 10L tank!! They are no longer hiding and brave enough to walk about under bright light looking for food!!! For size comparison, by chance I captured this image when the mother landed on top of the baby stading on an Anubia leaf:










One standing on the side of the pump:










Another one on Cladophora:










Another on Anubia:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Your pictures are great...glad you were able to breed them in your tank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Aww :thumbsup:


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! This is my first time keeping shrimps after years and years of aquarium hobby keeping fish and I am glad to say that I am pleased that they managed to survive let alone breed in my tank!! 

Today I noticed that my other female tiger just laid eggs last night!! In one or two months time, if everything is ok, I would have to start selling them to keep population down!


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

That mother and baby is the kind of photo that makes me glad these shrimp are not 10 feet long and hiding in my closet!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful photos. =P~


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really awesome!!!


----------

